# Company's comin'



## rkunsaw (Jun 11, 2013)

One of our California daughters and family are arriving this evening to stay a week. I'm expecting a lot of good food and family fun.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jun 11, 2013)

Rkunsaw...Have a great time with your family...keep us posted and let us know how long that ice cream lasted!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh, yeah, the ice cream! 

We should start a betting pool to see how long it lasts. I'm going to say ... 4 days. It will be gone by Saturday, 9:30PM EST. But all bets are off if the outside temperature falls below 50.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 11, 2013)

Hope you have a wonderful visit with your daughter, sounds like a great time!  I think the ice cream will last until next Wednesday, at least until 7PM EST. layful:


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 12, 2013)

Counting My wife and I there are six of us eating Ice cream, But we filled them up with sandwiches and chips first. The 14 year old grandson is the only one who had seconds last night. If I can keep him busy at other things the ice cream might have a chance of lasting all week.

The temperatures are expected to be in the mid nineties all week.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 12, 2013)

More ice cream, anyone???


----------



## R. Zimm (Jun 12, 2013)

Lately I've been putting ice cream into a tumbler then pouring milk in, then I eat some ice cream and mix up the rest for a shake. Then relish the brain freeze.

Try it Phil, it can cause "flash backs!"


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 12, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> Lately I've been putting ice cream into a tumbler then pouring milk in, then I eat some ice cream and mix up the rest for a shake. Then relish the brain freeze.
> 
> Try it Phil, it can cause "flash backs!"



Unfortunately I seem to have developed a bit of lactose intolerance in my middle years - I can't seem to abide too much milk or ice cream. Oddly enough, I CAN tolerate the cheese on pizzas, so I'm wondering if this is just another of my many mental problems. 

But with milk and ice cream I definitely get stomach cramps after just a wee bit of intake, so I tend to avoid them. With the pizza cheese I just feel like Buddha at a buffet.


courtesy Worth1000.com


----------



## That Guy (Jun 12, 2013)

I love putting some vanilla ice cream in my coffee while having desert.  Once, while with a girlfriend, I took a scoop of her "vanilla" ice cream, plopped it in the coffee and wondered about the strange concoction that emerged.  The waitress had brought her Lemon Sherbert by mistake.  Just not the same . . .


----------

